# 40Q : What is my type?



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

1. Is it worse to fail at something or never attempt it in the first place?
I think its worse to fail at something because in life if you do not challenge yourself and try new things you never get anywhere. Also I believe that you learn from failure.
2. If you could choose just one thing to change about the world, what would it be?
I would make the world a better place when it came to the slavery that is in society. Make people wake up from the illusion of simply just work-eat-sleep and let them learn/explore more of their inner selves. (I have no clue if that makes sense) Im just saying I want society to be more about self growth and improvement. 
3. To what extent do you shape your own destiny, and how much is down to fate?
I believe that everyone has 100% control of their destiny, you are the one that chooses what you do and nobody or nothing has a say in it. 
4. What happens after we die?
I believe that people die and go back into the earth as guardians to watch over the living and guard the earth and it’s ecosystems (odd I know)
5. Should people care more about doing the right thing, or doing things right? 
I think doing things right
6. What one piece of advice would you offer to a newborn infant?
Do not feel the need to conform to society, my rule is if it does not harm anyone its free to do. 
7. Where is the line between insanity and creativity?
There is no line because the two are almost one in the same. Insanity to me is just another form of creativity that most do not understand. Again though, the rule of it if it does not harm applies.
8. What is true happiness? 
Wherever you decide
9. What things hold you back from doing the things that you really want to? 
I guess my nature of things having to be perfect and my hate of sudden changes.
10. What makes you, you?
My own personal values and moral system
11. What is the truth?
Whatever is objectively in front of us
12. If lying is wrong, are white lies okay?
Yes if it means improving and being able to acheive what you want/need
13. How do you know your perceptions are real? 
Because they are what I had created and are part of my own.
14. What makes a good friend?
someone who pushes you and brings out the best in you
15. Why do people fear losing things that they do not even have yet?
I think as humans we always desire to be better and to progress but sometimes are afraid of the failure that can happen with it
16. Who decides what morality is?
yourself 
17. What is the difference between living and being alive?
being alive is just feeding into the slave system and just waking up, go to school and all that living is knowing and questioning/working on self growth and love. 
18. Is a “wrong” act okay if nobody ever knows about it?
yes
19. Is there a reason to life?
yes there is.
20. How do you know that your experience of consciousness is the same as other people’s experience of consciousness?
Its not
21. What is true strength?
being able to truly be yourself and not having to give up or force yourself to change/fit in
22. What is true love?
who knows?
23. Is a family still relevant in the modern world?
Yes in a way
24. What role does honor play in today’s society?
none at all
25. If money cannot buy happiness, can you ever be truly happy with no money?
No because sadly money is a need in society for simple and basic needs
26. How should people live their lives?
The way that they want to 
27. How much control do you have over your life?
All of it
28. What is freedom?
Ability to be and create their own destiny, to be the true versions of themselves and push yourself and others (in your circle) to be the best they can 
29. Isn’t one person’s terrorist another person’s freedom fighter?
Possibly
30. Does nature shape our personalities more than nurture?
Nope
31. What defines you?
Creativity, insight and acheivements (i guess)
32. What do people strive for after enlightenment?
To have a better understanding and to acheive a better progresion of themselves and society 
33. Do we have a soul?
Yes
34. What is intelligence?
The ability to know and apply knowledge into tangible results 
35. Do you make your own decisions, or let others make them for you?
I make my own
36. What is reality?
Whatever we choose to make it, the world and its creation of our minds
37. Is trust more important than love?
Yes
38. Is it easier to love or be loved?
None (to me)
39. Is it better to love and lose or never to love?
Love and lose
40. Do aliens exist?
Yes


----------

